# No internet with ethernet link - but wireless works



## asdfxwal (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi,

I am having a problem where I am unable to connect to the net by ethernet cable but my wireless works. When I tried to repair my 1394 net adapter it says that it cannot be repaired because TCP/IP is not enabled -- it is however checked in the properties.

I have tried the following:
1) Turning the model on/off
2) ipconfig release...renew
3) Checked for viruses/spyware etc.
4) Uninstalled and reinstalled 1394
5) System restore from when it was working (a few days ago)
6) Winsock fix

None of these options has resolved the problem. Any ideas???? Thanks!


----------



## ViprXX (May 12, 2007)

your 1394 adapter isn't your ethernet adapter. 1394 is firewire I belive. If you wanna repair your (ethernet) network adapter then you'll have to Right-Click "My Network Places" icon and click Properties and the one that says "Local Area Connection" is usually your ethernet adapter. Unless of course you are in fact trying to connect to your internet modem/router via firewire. What does the connector on the end of the cable look like? If it looks like a phone cord connector but bigger then thats ethernet cable.


----------



## asdfxwal (Jul 7, 2007)

I am able to repair the local area connection without any problems (I am connecting with ethernet cable) -- but it doesn't fix the connection problem. I figured since I wasn't able to repair the 1394 net adapter it must be the problem. I have also tried disabling the 1394 connection, which also did not work. I am not sure how this problem came about -- the net was working fine a couple of days ago.


----------



## ViprXX (May 12, 2007)

If you have another ethernet cable or can borrow one, try the different cable. or try your cable on a different computer to see what happens. Also, click the start button and goto Run... and type cmd and press enter then in the cmd screen type ipconfig/all and post what it says. Oh and what kind of internet do you have and whats the setup. (ie. cable modem to router to pc, etc....)


----------



## asdfxwal (Jul 7, 2007)

I tried switching the cable and it had no effect. Here is the text from ipconfig /all:

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : ASDFXX
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Mixed
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Eth
ernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0F-B0-72-FE-A2
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.100.11
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.100.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : July 7, 2007 2:33:15 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : July 7, 2007 2:33:35 PM

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-90-4B-F6-8F-B1

-----------------

Also, I am connecting directly to a high-speed cable modem (no router). Thanks for your help!


----------



## ViprXX (May 12, 2007)

can you ping 192.168.100.1 also when you said (in your first post) the things you tried, number 1 was turned the model on/off. did you mean you turned you computer on/off or the cable modem? also, try shutting the pc down and disconnecting the power from the cable modem for 15 then plugging it back in and starting the computer up after the cable modem is online.


----------



## asdfxwal (Jul 7, 2007)

Sorry -- I meant I turned the modem on and off, not the model. Okay, I just tried turning the computer and modem off as suggested ... no effect. I also tried pinging 192.168.100.1and got the following response:

Pinging 192.168.100.1 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.100.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.100.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.100.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.100.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.100.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms


----------



## ViprXX (May 12, 2007)

hmm ping looks good. this may sound simple but you could try running the windows xp internet connection wizard and select the option that you connect directly to the net. then restart the pc. also make sure your cable modems "online" light is on meaning it established a connection to your isp.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

For some reason you have no default gateway assigned, which is why you can't access the Internet. First off, let's try this.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

For these commands, *Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## asdfxwal (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi again -- I've tried re-running the connection wizard and also the netsh commands -- still hasn't had an effect. Any other suggestions??? Thanks!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Let's see that IPCONFIG again.


----------



## asdfxwal (Jul 7, 2007)

New ipconfig -- hmm, looks just about the same, but I could be missing something:


Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : ASDFXX
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Mixed
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Eth
ernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0F-B0-72-FE-A2
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.100.11
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.100.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : July 9, 2007 11:45:39 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : July 9, 2007 11:45:59 PM

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-90-4B-F6-8F-B1


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, something is corrupted in your installation, or your router is configured in a really odd manner.

Let's try something.

In the TCP/IP properties, try entering 192.168.100.1 for both DNS and Default Gateway to see if you get connected.


----------



## asdfxwal (Jul 7, 2007)

Okay, still no net. Strangely, the wireless connection also stopped working (I've been toggling the wireless on and off trying to fix this) when I changed the TCP/IP properties for the LAN, even though I didn't change TCP/IP properties for the Wireless ... I am not sure if this is normal. Also, here is the new ipconfig with the wireless off:



Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : ASDFXX
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Mixed
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Eth
ernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0F-B0-72-FE-A2
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.100.11
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.100.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.100.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : July 10, 2007 12:26:02 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : July 10, 2007 12:26:22 AM

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-90-4B-F6-8F-B1


----------



## asdfxwal (Jul 7, 2007)

One more thing ... i am not using a router ... I am connecting directly to a high-speed cable modem


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Since you are getting a private IP address and have wireless service your modem is likely a modem/router combo. We could maybe check that if you post the brand and model.

If you have more than one ethernet LAN ports on the modem/router try a different port.

How about showing an ipconfig /all for when you are connected by both ethernet and wireless at the same time.


----------

